# M-N-G outing around Metro Airport?



## fatboy (May 8, 2002)

I'll have to try to make the next one. Wife shopping lasted until about 7:30.Lost ten bucks betting with the kids on crash bandacoot racing while i waited.Gotta get outta the house !


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

meet and greet was cool,
might have to take ya up on that icefishing thing mike, gotta get over my fear someday.
when i cross ice on my snowmobile, i never even think of slowing down, expecially on the first crossing.
i really enjoyed some of your stories, expecially the one about the ice flow jamie. you guys are nuts!
mike


----------



## jamie7117 (Aug 15, 2001)

had a real good time, it's pretty cool to put some faces with these avatars.

and for the saps that didn't show, we now know who can keep thier word. LOL!

good conversation and beer, you can't go wrong. i never did get my mini-tacos!

oh, well there is always next time.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Attendance was less than I expected but it was good to get out and meet some of you guys just the same. I had to take off earlier than I wanted to. Had to make one last shopping trip. What a waste that was. I'd have been better off staying at the M-N-G.
Shoes, Dieseldude, Jamie, Robert, Ron L, Tattoo Mike and company, It was good to finally meet you all and I hope to see you all at the next one as well as some new faces.

Merry Christmas!

Chris


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Sorry Guys,

didn't get there until 7:30pm. it's a long story about that but i will make the next one on time. I was still able to meet a few guys from the site. got a couple hotspots on the betsie and PM. thanks Shoes!!!


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

An enjoyable evening for sure. A pleasure to meet more people from the site. Hope this Christmas morning finds all in good health & spirits.

TO ALL HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Guess I was too busy trying to tag a doe. Anyone up for a repeat?


----------



## jamie7117 (Aug 15, 2001)

name the time and place


----------

